# Google Data and Personalization



## M. Robert Gibson (Feb 20, 2021)

For those of you with a Google account, when was the last time you checked the settings?



			Sign in - Google Accounts
		


I have mine set quite tight: Location History = Off; YouTube History = Off
but for some reason Web & App Activity was still on, so I had a look at My Activity





						Welcome to My Activity
					






					myactivity.google.com
				



and was horrified to find YouTube activity all the way back to July 4th 2011 (Obviously before I turned it off)

I don't use usually use Google for searches, but there were a few in there, along with visits to Google maps and even just visits to Google support

I'm off to do a bit of deleting my internet history


----------



## mosaix (Feb 20, 2021)

Thanks @M. Robert Gibson for that.  Just checked and my YouTube history was turned on. Not any longer!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Feb 20, 2021)

For the past 15 years Google has treated me to ads for the over 50's. In a couple of years they'll finally have got it right!


----------

